# DSLR and eye glasses



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello,

I'm considering getting a Digital Single Lens Reflex (DSLR) based camera and according to what I've read, there is only one DSLR-based camera in which the LCD screen can be used instead of the viewfinder to take pictures.

I've found the viewfinder a little small on the Sony DSCP-P10 (not SLR but digital) camera I have and don't like how it interferes with my eye glasses. For those who wear eye glasses on a regular basis (including when taking photos using the viewfinder), how is your experience with it? Is it annoying?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't wear glasses regularly so can't comment on comfort. I would get myself to a camera store like Henry's and try them out.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

You get more acurate pictures looking through the viewfinder instead of the lcd, it's almost impossible to see how out of focus a picture is on a camera lcd. 

I use a digital rebel DSLR at work, it's fine for me, I believe it is larger than your regular digital cameras so it tends to be more compfortable using it. You can always take your glasses off too, there is a little dial at the side of the viewfinder that adjusts it so you can see, either way with or without glasses it'll need to be adjusted.

It didn't take long to adjust either, when I use my personal digital camera, I always catch myself using the viewfinder instead of the lcd, it's just easier and it saves on batery life anyway.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I've worn glasses since my early teens, and that's when I started doing photography, and glasses have never been an issue for me. 

You put the camera as close to your face as possible without actually leaning up against your face.

If you really think that glasses will be an issue for you, you can try getting an eye cup attachment, I have one on my Nikon, don't know if Canon has such an accessory. 

A live LCD defeats the purpose of SLR photography. I would never rely on a LCD even if was available on a real DSLR camera. 2 reasons. One being LCDs are sloooow. Second, DSLRs are heavy enough as is when you have good glass on it, I need all the steady bracing of the camera that I can get to get a good sharp picture. There a bunch more reasons why live LCD suck for a DSLR that I won't even get into. The only pro is that it would be cool, and that's not a selling point.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I use a Canon 20D dSLR and I utilize an eyepiece adaptor EP-EX15 which extends the eyepiece 15mm from the camera body so I don't smudge up the LCD screen with my nose. 

This adaptor is about $20 and was made for glasses wearing users unlike myself (I don't wear glasses).


----------

